# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  تبدیل فایل با پسوند qrp به فایل با پسوند doc

## ititit

تبدیل فایل گزارش با پسوند qrp در دلفی به فایل با پسوند doc
برای برقراری ارتباط یک برنامه کاربردی در دلفی و اتوماسیون اداری نیاز به این تبدیل دارم لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید. :افسرده:

----------


## vcldeveloper

گزارش ایجاد شده توسط Quick Report ارتباطی با فایل های Word نداره که همینطوری تبدیلش کنید. اگر Quick Report امکان Export به فرمت RTF را داشته باشه (فکر کنم داره)، می تونید گزارش را به فرمت RTF ذخیره کنید و از فایل RTF در Word استفاده کنید.

در ضمن، اگر با Word Automation آشنایی داشته باشید، می تونید بجای آنکه گزارش را با Quick Report ایجاد کنید و به Word ارسال کنید، از خود Word برای ایجاد گزارش استفاده کنید. البته در گزارش های پیچیده ممکنه کار وقت گیری بشه، ولی به هر حال امکانش هست.

----------

